# Hello From Sunny Florida



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all,
Just found this site by accident and it has answered all my questions. I am a long time camper and 2 months ago purchased my first Outback. I previously owned 2 starcraft travel trailers, one being the duel pop out hybrid and the second being a 21ft travelstar. My wife wanted something a bit bigger and with 2 toddlers growing fast we looked at the Keystone brand. We were so impressed with quality and attention to detail with the outback vs. the starcraft. I always thought starcraft was a top line RV until we saw the keystones. We ended up purchasing a outback 27L (Loft). I have seen alot of negative reviews on this site about the unit saying its' neat but unpractical. We love it. With two young children, the loft area doubles as a great play room and the rear grage will haul my ATV for the guys weekend trips. I would love to hear from other loft owners and give me thier feedback. We have only been out twice so far and are planning another trip in a few weeks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















I loved the loft idea, just was a bit leery of the steep steps and having kids come down those at night.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome To Outbackers!!!









Glad you found us. Enjoy your new OB Loft, Congrats!

Brad


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!!!

I hope you found the negative feedback in a constructive Manor...........as this site is very Constructive..........

Loft would also be good for RACES









and perfect for warmer Climates!!!

Good Luck With your new Outback..be sure to comment and list the Pros and cons or any problems, as you will find a lot of solutions or provide them for someone else...........

I know I just read a post on Winter camping from a member from New york that has a loft..........

Congrats!!

Clarke


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad you foung us. The only site you will ever need.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Starbuc71









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Glad to hear you're enjoying your Loft, it sounds like it was the perfect fit for you and your family


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Hello and Welcome to the Outbackers.com site!!
*
It doesn't matter what you read about the loft - as long as - you LIKE it!!

Congrats and Happy Camping!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi starbuck.
welcome to the site.
check out our summer rally at topsail.we would love to meet you this summer.
campingnut18...


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Hi Starbuc71,

Welcome to Outbackers, We are in sunny sputh west Florida

Jim


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome. Great to see more Floridians joining the group. Enjoy.


----------

